# Hi! New Here



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi. I'm excited to get chatting. I've already read some of your posts and have decided that this will be fun. My real name is Diana but, I like the unruley name of HardRocker. I'm still in Middle School and am happily in the Orchestra. I have played the violin for 4 years now. Well, I'm excited to begin this.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi hardRocker, welcome to cat forum. Hope you enjoy it here as much as i do!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Hi! I'm new here*

Welcome to catforum  
Do you have a cat or cats? We love cat stories!

seashell


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Well come to the forum


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## HardRocker (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks for all the welcomes! 
-Hey seashell, I have 4 cats I currently had 5. I've also got 3 dogs and a very strange hamster. (((My house is almost a zoo)))  
:arrow: I have a cat named Gracy, Pity, Crystal, and Bear. My other cat was named Button. Button and Gracy had kittens and we kept one (Bear).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You have quite a family! I've been enjoying your posts. Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... I like the button and bear names!


----------



## Wyvern (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi pleased to meet you


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello and welcome!!!(((=


----------

